# Quand les PE ne viennent pas à l'entretien ?



## Syl32 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes

Je vous avoues que c'est la première fois que cela m'arrive. J'avais rendez-vous à 10 h ce matin pour un entretien avec des futurs PE pour un accueil en septembre. 
Cela fait une demi-heure que je poireaute... rien, personne pas un appel, pas un message.
Pourtant je m'étais dit qu'en s'y prenant si tôt j'aurais affaire à des PE organisés, respectueux etc... 
Cela me rend furax aussi parce que j'aurais pu partir en ballade avec mes petits accueillis mais obligés de rester là et de poireauter parce que je me dis que même s'ils ont 1/2 heure de retard je suis curieuse de les voir et surtout de connaître leur excuse. Alors j'attends encore jusqu'à 11 heures. Mais pour l'accueil futur c'est mort pour moi !!!
Cela vous est-il déjà arrivé ?


----------



## booboo (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

J'ai déjà eu des parents en retard au premier rendez vous (sans excuse valable) ; 
des parents qui se trompent de jour .... 
Je n'ai pas travaillé avec eux.
Je ne reçois jamais les parents quand j'ai des enfants en accueil.
Je ne poireaute pas non plus des heures ; au bout d'1/4 d'heure, j'envoie un message et je vaque à mes occupations.
La moindre des choses c'est de prévenir, même pour très peu de retard (c'est ce que moi je fais, j'ai horreur d'être en retard à un rendez vous).


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

Une seule fois.
Un long entretient préalable au téléphone pourtant.
Cela faisait déjà une heure quand j'ai debauché de mes Loulous que je l'attendais, je suis volontairement partie me promener dans l'espoir qu'elle se pointe et trouve porte close.
Le lendemain matin, 7h, 1er jour de mes vacances (qu'elle savait puisque je le lui avait dit), un long message d'excuses, elle m'a oublié, pouvait elle revenir vers moi à mon retour de vacances?
Je me suis dit que je prendrais le temps de lui répondre quand bon me semblerait... c'est à dire jamais: je n'ai pas de temps à perdre à éduquer les adultes surtout si je n'ai de toute façon pas l'intention de travailler avec eux.

Dans ton cas, je prendrais acte de proposer un entretient seulement durant l'horaire de sieste de mes Loulous et pour 2 bonnes raisons:
1) j'aurais du temps et de l'attention pour cet entretient sans mes Loulous dans mes pattes
2) si ça tombe à l'eau je n'ai pas privé mes Loulous de leurs activités.

Pour autant un retard de 30 minutes sans même m'envoyer un SMS pour m'avertir je ne vois pas quelle excuse me semblera alors valable pour que j'accepte de les rencontrer une autre fois. Un accident de la route qui lui a rendu impossible de m'avertir?


----------



## RBK81 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, oui c'est rageant, tout comme ceux qui ne donnent jamais de nouvelles après un entretien.... j'ai eu un rdv début août avec des parents, le contrat devait commencer fin janvier 2023. Le papa travaille à la cantine du collège et m'a fait un très long laïus sur l'impolitesse des ados qu'il voit tous les midis et dont très très peu leurs disent "bonjour"....et moi 3 mois plus tard je n'ai toujours aucune nouvelle, même si négative je trouve cela "très impoli"... j'attends qu'une chose c'est de les croiser ou d'avoir de leurs nouvelles, je me ferais plaisir de leurs parler de "respect et politesse"...


----------



## Syl32 (14 Novembre 2022)

Je préfère recevoir les parents dans la mesure du possible pendant l'accueil de mes petits parce que je trouve intéressant pour les futurs PE de voir "en situation" comment se déroulera l'accueil de leur enfant. En général mes petits sont très gérables et les parents rassurés sur le fait que je n'ai rien à leur cacher. En plus je privilégie ma vie de famille le soir lorsque les petits sont partis. Jusque-là tout s'est toujours bien passé et cela a souvent débouché sur des contrats.
Bien sûr si les futurs PE ne sont pas disponibles dans la journée je les accueille le soir ou le samedi, si on ne peut pas faire autrement. Mais ça reste très exceptionnel.
Il est presque 11 h, toujours personne et pas de message.
Comme toi Griselda je considère que je ne travaillerai pas avec eux. Pas envie non plus de les rencontrer une autre fois.
Ils ont raté la super nounou de leur vie !!!!!


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Novembre 2022)

Non cela ne m'est jamais arrivé dans ces conditions car je n'organise pas ce genre de rendez vous pendant mes temps d'accueil. 
A votre place, à partir de un quart d'heure de retard, je fais ma journée comme je l'entends et tant pis si ils se cassent le nez en arrivant chez moi. 
Par contre, outre ce point,  cela m'est arrivé 2 fois en 25 ans. Donc pas tant que cela.
Ce qui arrive le plus souvent, c'est les potentiels parents employeurs qui arrivent plutôt en avance et que je vois patienter dans leurs voitures pour frapper à ma porte juste à l'heure prévue.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,


Alors comme les collègues, je pense que,  non je suis sure,  que je ne leur laisse pas une seconde chance de pouvoir travailler avec moi

Par contre je leur enverrai un message pour les informer que leur manque de respect en ne m'ayant pas prevenu de leur absence au RDV est inacceptable et qu'ils aient  la courtoisie si ils savent ce que cela veut dire de ne jamais me recontacter


----------



## Marine35 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour oui c’est arrivé ! Je terminais à 18h30 en principe et j’avais programmé l’entretien à 18h30 un mardi car c’était la maman du dernier accueilli qui venait et elle était en avance. Ce n’est déjà pas une partie de plaisir de recevoir des familles après une longue journée de travail, d’enchaîner direct et arriver en retard et sans prévenir, ça ne passe pas ! Au bout de 15 min j’ai envoyé un sms et j’ai eu comme réponse « on arrive » sauf qu’à 19h personne ! J’appelle et je tombe direct sur la messagerie 😡 Je décide donc de ne plus attendre et de vaquer à mes occupations et je descends au sous-sol m’occuper du linge. Ils ont fini par arriver mais je n’ai pas entendu sonner ni mon téléphone ( tiens bizarre porte close et là on sait m’appeler !). En remontant je constate que j’ai 2 appels en absence et un message. Je n’ai pas rappelé. Le lendemain le monsieur m’a appelé, il voulait un autre rdv et j’ai refusé. Ensuite c’est sa femme qui m’a contacté sans rien me dire mais je l’ai grillée car tout correspondait 😂 âge, sexe, commune, horaires


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

Alors moi je n'envoie pas de message à la personne en retard pour l'entretient, elle n'a qu'à être là.
Et si je considère qu'ils sont trop en retard, surtout sans m'avoir avertie ou demandé, oui j'ouvre la porte et leur dit très poliement et avec mon plus grand sourire que "désolée, l'heure est largement passée. Que je leur fais donc gagné du temps ainsi qu'à moi même en leur conseillant de poursuivre leur recherche ailleurs. Vous souhaitant la bonne continuation." et zou je referme la porte.
Je suis hyper accueillante et chaleureuse mais je n'aime pas qu'on me prenne pour une courge.


----------



## liline17 (14 Novembre 2022)

ça m'est arrivé, la première fois, je l'appelle, elle était en voiture, me répond qu'elle m'a laissé un message.
Je l'a rappelle ensuite, en lui demandant où elle m'a laissé un message, elle me dit sur mon portable.
Je l'a rappelle de suite, pour l'agacer, en lui disant que c'est impossible car je ne donnais mon portable qu'à ma famille à l'époque, et que la mairie n'avait pas mon portable et que de toute façon, je n'avais pas son message, petite vengeance


----------



## Petuche (14 Novembre 2022)

Moi ça m'est arrivé une fois.. les personnes soit disant s'étaient trompés de maison. Ils m'ont envoyé  le message le lendemain '' nous nous sommes bien rendus à notre rdv mais nous avons fait erreur de maison nous avons été chez votre voisine'' Non mais à d'autres... En plus à l'époque je n'avais aucun voisin... que des champs de vaches.


----------



## liline17 (14 Novembre 2022)

ah! ah! ah!
j'en ai eu une qui insistait en me disant être devant mon immeuble, elle s'était trompée de rue et ne voulait pas le reconnaitre.
Elle a fini par me trouver, je lui ai dit de réfléchir un peu et de me donner réponse ensuite, quand je l'ai croisé 2 mois plus tard, et qu'elle ne me disait toujours pas sa réponse, je lui ai dit que la place était prise :
-Ah, bon? mais je croyais que j'avais le temps de réfléchir! (2 mois et décision pas encore prise )


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour oui déjà arrivé avec des futurs PE dans ma rue ! la maman m'avait contacté par tél 2 fois une le matin par une liste X et l'après midi par un site connu !!! donc bref RV le lundi soir et personne !!! j'étais fumasse ... ils se sont pointés le lendemain soir papa maman et l'enfant ... ils ont été bien reçus tiens ... j'ai dit à la maman qu'au lieu de faire toutes les listes qu'elle notent mieux ses RV avec les ass mat qu'en tout cas avec moi c'était FINI !!! j'ai bien fait car je crois qu'elle n'a jamais travaillé et en plus ils sont déménagés car rupture dans le couple ... à un moment çà va bien mais par contre je n'avais pas rappelé je trouve que c'est quelque part se RABAISSER !!!


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas se rabaisser que de faire remarquer à des futurs parents que lorsque l'on prend un rdv quel qu'il soit et que l'on ne s'y rend pas, on se doit de prévenir en amont ou s'excuser

Chez moi sa s'appelle de la POLITESSE et du RESPECT

C'est comme il y a 15 jours je reçois un message à 23h15 d'une maman qui cherchait une place pour son enfant
Le lendemain matin à 5heures en me levant je lui ai envoyé un message pour lui dire qui oui j'avais de la place mais que non je ne souhaitais pas accueillir son enfant car elle n'avait aucun respect pour envoyer un message à cette heure tardive
Et que je ne travailleais pas avec des personnes qui n'avaient pas de respect pour autrui 

Ma copine me dit le lendemain
T'as pas eu un message hier à minuit d'une maman
Minuit ????
Ah Non moi c'était 23h15
Je lui ai demandé de lui répondre la même chose que moi
Pour faire comprendre à cette maman que si elle souhaite trouver une AM pour son enfant qu'elle devra commencer par avoir un peu plus de respect
Car cela commence par ne pas déranger les gens en plein sommeil


----------



## abelia (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, cela m'est arrivée une fois, parents toujours pas là au bout d'1h, donc message sur leur tél, la maman m'a rappeler 2 h après, c'était trompée pour le rendez vous et pour me dire qu'elle venait de trouver une assistante maternelle 🙄 je lui ai fait comprendre son manque de respect et je n'ai pas regretté avoir eu le bébé.


----------



## Nina. (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour! 
J'ai eu le cas une fois! La PE a "oublié" le rdv, en plus c'était un DIMANCHE!!! Elle m'a sortie une excuse comme quoi elle avait sa sœur à la maison et qu'elles préparaient des choses pour un anniversaire et blablabla. Pour moi, c'était mort et je ne voulais pas donner suite, je ne sentais plus le truc. Le lendemain elle me "bombarde" avec des msg en s'excusant et en priant pour nous voir car c'était urgent de trouver une ass mat car la sienne allait déménager. 
MON MARI, s'est mêlé de mes affaires et m'a dit de lui donner une chance......
Je ne sentais plus de tout cette personne ni ce contrat, mais j'ai écouté mon mari.....
J'ai travaillé 1 mois, elle ne m'a pas payé et j'ai dû faire appel au Prud'homme. J'attends mon salaire et mes documents de fin de contrat jusqu'aujourd'hui. Ça fait 1 an déjà!!!!!


----------



## Syl32 (14 Novembre 2022)

Oh la la Nina. La morale de cette histoire est qu'il faut toujours écouter ses premières impressions.
Moi je me fies très souvent à mon ressenti et je me trompe rarement.
Cette future PE pourra avoir la plus grande excuse du monde et je passe peut-être à côté de PE de rêve mais je ne peux pas engager une confiance déjà ternie par cette première expérience. 
Au passage je vous signale que je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles et comme beaucoup d'entre vous je pense que ce n'est pas à moi de la relancer, elle n'est pas venue, c'est à elle de s'excuser et de s'expliquer. Quand à moi, au suivant... 
En plus c'est très drôle parce que je viens de recevoir coup sur coup deux appels de parents pour une future garde


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Novembre 2022)

Assmatzam justement le respect et la politesse doit venir d'un appel des PE qui ne sont pas venus à un entretien mais le contraire je persiste et signe que c'est "quelque part se rabaisser" et que ce n'est pas à nous de les rappeler pour savoir ce qu'il s'est passé car franchement perso je m'en manque qu'ils ne soient pas venus c'était sans doute un signe ... alors les rappeler pour leur passer un savon à la limite mais çà ne changera rien !!!


----------



## Pity (14 Novembre 2022)

1 entretien de prévu...la maman ne vient pas...
Excuses le lendemain suite à mon message
2eme rdv de fixer...je sais...je suis sado 😜
Et bien madame annule 10 mn avant de venir et veux un troisième RDV

Autant dire que je lui ai passé un savon !
Que si elle avait vraiment besoin de trouver une ass mat, elle serait venue au premier RDV, et que j'avais autre chose à faire de ma vie que d'attendre des personnes irrespectueuses.  Et que dans tous les cas, je n'aurai pas travaillé avec elle !


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Novembre 2022)

Je me suis un peu retrouvée dans ce cas il n'y a pas longtemps... RDV prit par texto pour un premier entretien téléphonique. J'avais tout préparé, projet d'accueil, bloc-notes, stylo etc. A l'heure prévue j'appelle et rien, je laisse un message sur répondeur. J'attends 1/2h. Aucune nouvelle de la soirée. Le lendemain dans l'après-midi un texto de la maman navrée elle a oublié, est-ce-qu'elle peut m'appeler genre dans 1/4h. Je n'étais pas chez moi. Je n'ai répondu que le lendemain que j'avais calé un autre entretien et que je la rappellerai dans deux semaines si la place était toujours vacante. Mais je trouve que ça n'augure rien de bon. Je me dis que si un parent oublie un RDV aussi important pour son enfant, peut-il oublier un paiement de salaire par exemple, je sais pas je suis mitigée à la rappeler du coup, même dans le cadre où ça ne le ferait pas avec l'autre entretien. J'ai déjà une famille qui est hyper respectueuse vis-à-vis de leur enfant et de moi, et j'aimerai bien retrouver une famille comme ça ^^


----------



## kikine (15 Novembre 2022)

perso les  seules fois ou j'ai accepté de travailler avec des pe qui se sont pointés très en retard à l'entretien, je n'ai jamais été payée pour mon travail... donc perso retard sans prévenir = NEXT 
c'est bon suis vaccinée là, j'ai compris la leçon...


----------



## liline17 (15 Novembre 2022)

ah, j'avais oublié ce cas, la maman ne vient pas, je l'appelle, elle avait oublié, s'excuse à peine, et propose un autre RDV, nous signons un engagement réciproque et devinez qui s'est fait jeter violemment après 2 j d'adaptation? 
j'étais sois disant néfaste pour leur bébé, heureusement, j'avais blindé mon contrat, et ça leur a couté cher, surtout que le père méprisant ne m'a pas écouté quand je lui ai dit qu'il se trompait et me payait un préavis plus long que nécessaire, 400€ pour 5h de boulot, pas mal


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

@MeliMelo c'est en effet pas un très bon présage à mon avis. D'autant plus que cette personne a encore attendu le lendemain alors que ton appel (que je n'aurais pas fait) aurait du l'alerter.

Etant débutante, tu peux aussi proposer ce RDV en ayant bien en tête qu'il y a bien peu de chance que tu acceptes de travailler pour elle. Pourquoi faire alors? T’entraîner à peaufiner ton entretient, tes négociations... Mais si tu penses que tu es déjà bien dans tes baskets à ce sujet il est à craindre que ce n'est que du temps perdu. Et si tu te laisse fléchir que rapidement ce sera source d'ennuis.
Tu l'as compris, perso je n'irais pas...


----------



## MeliMelo (16 Novembre 2022)

Oui, je ne le sens pas non plus, je ne pense pas donner suite, je préfère attendre un contrat plus secure que prendre le risque de prendre un contrat avec des parents qui potentiellement peuvent "oublier" des choses importantes ^^


----------



## NounouNat2 (17 Novembre 2022)

J'ai eu le cas, une fois, à mes débuts.
La maman m'appelle 1h après l'heure prévue, pour me dire "finalement, je ne vais pas venir", euh... merci, j'avais remarqué !
Dès le 1er entretien téléphonique, j'envoie mon livret d'accueil ou tout y est détaillée (récemment, j'y ai ajouté un paragraphe sur le portage, après mes derniers déboires).
C'est plutôt à ce moment là, qu'il m'arrive de ne plus avoir "signe de vie" de certains PE, même pas un merci, nous avons bien reçu votre livret, mais...
Tant mieux, ça évite les pertes de temps de part et d'autre, mais au moins tout est abordé en toute transparence, en amont, de mon côté


----------



## POUPIE (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
Moi aussi cela m'est dejà arriver d'attendre des parents pour un entretien et qui ne sont jamais venu,je n'appelle pas et s'ils me rappellent , je leur répond que j'ai d'autres parents à voir et que je n'ai pas de date précise à leur donner,
 quand ca commence comme ca, on sait de suite que ce sont 
des parents qui ne seront jamais à l 'heure, rien de bon,


----------

